# Air compressor presta adapter



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

I've got a good floor pump but, the other day I bought one of those floor compressors... it's got like a 2 1/2 gallon tank or something like that. But now that I have UST tires/wheels I thought it might be helpful to use that thing to get a tire seated.
I know there are places that sell the entire nozzle/handle thing but, I already have the nozzle (see attached). It is threaded on one end.
Is there a screw on adapter for something like that?


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

These work great.

Amazon.com: Presta Adapter: Sports & Outdoors

About a buck at any LBS.


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

After lusting over the Prestaflator (Google it) for several seasons I finally bought one this year. Can't say I'm entirely thrilled with it after the long wait, but maybe I'll get used to its quirks. Anyway, looking around their website, it looks like you can also buy the hose and presta adapter alone, and it probably would thread right on to the end of the nozzle you showed.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Maybe so, but it isn't much use without a gauge.

My lbs just got a new park tool inflator that's pretty slick. They also have one they assembled with various compressor parts that works fine and feels more robust than the prestaflator.

I have a prestaflator and it works fine for what it is, but costs a bit much considering exceptionally similar items I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

DIY Prestaflator $19.00:

$10.00 inflator
http://www.harborfreight.com/dual-chuck-tire-inflator-with-dial-gauge-68271.html

$9.00 Air-bob replacement head

http://www.bikepartsexpress.com/mm5...ore_Code=BPE&gclid=CJHi2pGx-7YCFWNlMgodakMAeg

Old enough to know better and old enough not to care. Best age to be.


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

The Dual-chuck thing is a steal, if the gauge is accurate. But the Air-Bob thing looks like it is a head replacement for a floor pump. How does that thing connect to the dual-chuck thing?


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

I'd heard of the prestaflator... and seen those pictures on their website. My concern, and I didn't think of this until after I posted... my compressor was made in China. So most likely the threads are metric. Either way, I'm not sure. I saw all kinds of adapters on Amazon. I think I need to take my air chuck to a couple lbs' and see if they have something they either sell or have out in the shop that would fit what I have. I'm trying to save some money by using what I've got but... I don't know what size threads those are.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

My Prestaflator didn't impress me. Sloppy fit made for uneven pressure readings. It was a waste of money. It seemed like a good idea but is just not a very good tool.


----------



## senorjax (Aug 20, 2012)

I've been thinking about a Prestaflator for quite awhile now but haven't gotten around to shelling out fifty bucks for it because my current method works fine for me. I use the blowgun type attachment, which has a rubber pointy tip. You may have gotten one with your compressor, if not, they are really common and only cost a couple bucks. I remove the valve core and seal the blowgun end over the valve stem and fill the tire up to about 30 lbs. in two or three seconds. It sets the bead in a heartbeat, and 30 is about the max. pressure I can get into the tire, which is near perfect most of the time. I hold my finger over the stem, grab the core, and screw it back in. I then use my floor pump to set the exact pressure, which doesn't bother me at all but may be a drawback if you want one stop filling. If I have a really low tire I just open the presta valve instead of removing it and then point the blowgun tip into the opening and use two fingertips behind it to help seal the opening. Same drill, get it close with the compressor then fine tune it with floor pump. It works for me.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

johnb said:


> The Dual-chuck thing is a steal, if the gauge is accurate. But the Air-Bob thing looks like it is a head replacement for a floor pump. How does that thing connect to the dual-chuck thing?


The Air-Bob head is a replacement for this pricey device :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001F2Y2U6

But it works great on floor pumps - so well in fact that I bought one for both my pumps. It comes with a hose clamp to attach hose to the chuck on the Air Bob.

So you remove the dual chuck from compressor hose (or cut the hose) and attach pump head directly to the hose. 
One caution: the chuck on Air Bob is sized to fit a pump hose, but compressor hoses are a larger diameter. So a bit of duct tape or electric tape (or better, section of small hose) over the Air Bob chuck is needed to achieve tight fit.

As far as the gauge, I pay no attention to it. As another poster mentioned, once the beads seat, best to fine tune pressure with floor pump.

Old enough to know better and old enough not to care. Best age to be.


----------



## kburati (Mar 9, 2008)

DennisF said:


> These work great.
> 
> Amazon.com: Presta Adapter: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> About a buck at any LBS.


I've been using one of those for 20 years, believe it or not the original one I bought 20 years ago! Of all the things I've lost or misplaced over the years I can't figure out how I've not lost this little thing but it's great. Setup countless tubeless tires with it and any pump anywhere works with it. The Prestaflator looks like a ripoff since if I depreciate my little adapter over 20 years it's like 5 cents a year!


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

I just bought an air compressor too and was looking into this. I only have one bike and like to change tires for riding in the neighborhood vs. trails. So usually twice a week. I needed it for some other projects and thought it would speed this process up as well. I was surprised to find a lack of options. The prestaflator seems ridiculously overpriced.

Could a combination of these two work? I would prefer to not have to go to the handpump.



dwt said:


> $10.00 inflator
> Dual Chuck Tire Inflator with Dial Gauge





DennisF said:


> These work great.
> 
> Amazon.com: Presta Adapter: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> About a buck at any LBS.


...3...2...1..."just get another bike"


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

kope007 said:


> Could a combination of these two work?


Yes.

But the big advantage of the Air-Bob head is that it locks tight on the tire valve and won't pop off, leaving you with two free hands to do whatever (such as sponging soapy water on the beads). 


> I would prefer to not have to go to the handpump


Finally, whatever compressor system you end up using, a floor pump (as opposed to handpump) is still a necessity for fine tuning pressure and pumping tires for daily use. In many cases, a floor pump is all you need to seat a tubeless tire. A handpump is a flimsy and portable tool for emergency use on the trail.

Old enough to know better and old enough not to care. Best age to be.


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

dwt said:


> DIY Prestaflator $19.00:
> 
> $10.00 inflator
> http://www.harborfreight.com/dual-chuck-tire-inflator-with-dial-gauge-68271.html
> ...


I've been using this setup and it works great.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

NateHawk said:


> Maybe so, but it isn't much use without a gauge.


A compressor should have a regulator, and if you set the regulator to the pressure you want, air will stop going into the tire when the pressure in the tire balances with the pressure you've got dialed on the regulator. All you need to do is listen for the flow to stop.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> I've been using this setup and it works great.
> View attachment 796378


Nothing beats a good, efficient, workable and inexpensive DIY ghetto version of a simple & overpriced tool.

Posted via Tapatalk on iPhone.

"Old enough to know better and also old enough not to care. Best age to be."


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I would get a tire inflator with a good gauge....

Hanging one of these off your air chuck is convenient as well...









or one of these "crack pipe" adapters would do a good job although may be cumbersome...


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

or one of these "crack pipe" adapters would do a good job although may be cumbersome...

View attachment 796543
[/QUOTE]

Not to mention you may have to convince someone that it is not a crack pipe


----------



## johnb (Feb 8, 2004)

A couple of you mentioned making your own and that got me thinking.... the air compressor I bought had lots of accessories. I put this together with the hose from the old Topeak JoeBlow pump I had. Worked great for getting my tire to seat on the UST wheel!


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> I've been using this setup and it works great.
> View attachment 796378


How did you attach the tiny nipple on that Air-bob to the air hose? Is the inner diameter of the hose a snug fit?


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I used one of these from HF and just drilled out the center chuck. Works great!


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

adrianm1188 said:


> How did you attach the tiny nipple on that Air-bob to the air hose? Is the inner diameter of the hose a snug fit?


There is a hose clamp that secures the hose to the nipple on the chuck. I don't think it was quite a "press fit" but it was close enough to have no leaks w/ the hose clamp.

The head that I purchased actually came w/ the hose clamp: Tree Fort Bikes - Online Bicycle Parts and Accessories, Bicycle Tools and Maintenance


----------



## adrianm1188 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice. Can't wait to make mine. Thank you for sharing your clever resourcefulness.


----------



## zerokoo149 (Apr 25, 2012)

For anyone who wants to do the same, took me a while to find the head, everyone was sold out. Finally found one here:
Problem Solvers Air-Bob Universal Tire Inflator Replacement Head - Replacement Head for PU9997


----------



## dwassel (Jan 29, 2017)

In case anyone needs an update- it's 2017. i thought about this for a day looking at all the $30 and $100 Presta inflators until it hit me. All you need is a car tire chuck for your compressor ($3) that puts air in your car tire. Screw a schrader to presta adaptor ($1 at LBS) on your stem and hit your bike tire just like you would your car tire. You don't have a gauge, just like your car, so hit it until the bead sets and then fill it up the rest of the way with your bike pump. Your done for $4- works great, no different than putting air in your car tires. Have never had an issue.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

dwassel said:


> In case anyone needs an update- it's 2017. i thought about this for a day looking at all the $30 and $100 Presta inflators until it hit me. All you need is a car tire chuck for your compressor ($3) that puts air in your car tire. Screw a schrader to presta adaptor ($1 at LBS) on your stem and hit your bike tire just like you would your car tire. You don't have a gauge, just like your car, so hit it until the bead sets and then fill it up the rest of the way with your bike pump. Your done for $4- works great, no different than putting air in your car tires. Have never had an issue.


One of the issues with tubeless tires is it's extremely difficult to fill tubeless tires with the valve core in due to the constriction, but most pumps/valves used for filling require this. Ideally, the solution has a hand-operated valve, but no spring loaded presta/schrader core valve at the head, for use with tubeless rims to set the bead.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Compressors have an adjustable regulator on their output. You can use this to limit pressure and get pretty close to a desired pressure.


----------

